# Training the cat to poop outside



## Cartmen (Mar 22, 2003)

Hi again

Problem two.
My cat was taken from it mother at six & half weeks old. (too young I know) When going to the litter box she won't cover her poop (leaves the covering for the other cat to do) and my girlfriend has decided the cats have to be toilet trained to go outside from now on. The cat hates outside and will do her business on the floor inside (not the carpet yet).

I've got the litter box outside and we are always putting her in there but jumps out like a rocket and wants nothing to do with her litterbox even tho its the same one that was inside (she does'nt seem to think so).

Is there someway I can train the cat to go outside?

Please help


----------



## HelloBeautiful (Jun 4, 2003)

Most of the time, it's natural instinct to cover their waste. Sometimes babies need help from humans. Get her to watch you covering it with the scoop - that helped with my kittens.

I've never had to teach my cats to go outside to use the bathroom, they just went to the door and meowed when they were ready. 

I wouldn't recommend putting a kitten outside to use the bathroom. They're so small and fragile, alot could happen.

Maybe plead with your GF to give you and kitty one more chance. It should be super easy to teach her to cover up her own mess. Maybe you need more litterboxes? Maybe it stinks so bad in there she just can't wait to run out after she's done...heeheehee....


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Be so careful about letting your cat outside. The news from Denver & Utah is heartbreaking and the sick sadistic animal abusers out there will only be inspired by those events.

I too had problems with my cat and his litter box. In his case it turned out that he did not like the scent added to the litter. Even though I tried 3 different kinds of "unscented" clumping litter, they still had a mild fragrance added. The Pet Gold Plus from PetCo is completely scent free and this has cured him of his problem. I realize your situation is a bit different but I received plenty of help from:

www.catsinternational.org

They are a non-profit organization that is dedicated to helping cat owners with any behavioral problems. They are very helpful, knowledgeable and willing to give you all the advice you need.

Is this problem only with defication or is she also not urinating in the box? My cat had no problem urinating in the box but you could tell he definitely did not like the box for deficating. Sometimes he used it but sometimes not.

Check out the link above and see if they can help as well.


----------

